# Upgrade to Canon Pixma Pro-1 Printer



## melhughes (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am curious if anyone has heard if Canon plans an upgrade to the Pixma Pro-1 photo printer (e.g., a Pixma Pro-2) besides the occasional firmware updates. I love the printer but am always in the market for the newest and best if such a beast is even possible.

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe there was a post on this site about possible replacement coming soon awhile ago. And with them giving them away the pro 10 &100 with rebates in camera bundles I think it's possible. That's a pure guess though.


----------



## lescrane (Dec 16, 2014)

hard to figure with the rebates signaling the model being updated.

I think the printer companies make more profit on the ink. 

btw, Canon processed my rebate pretty fast. there was some confusion with an e-mail being auto generated telling me they didn't receive the correct info.. I was not happy as it was over 300.00 USD. I called and was told that the rebate was approved and the gift card arrived 4 weeks after submittal. The gift card is a bit of a pain vs check but a "free" printer is a good deal.


----------



## wopbv4 (Dec 24, 2014)

I doubt if there will be an upgrade for the Pro-1 soon.
Looking back at PRO9500 Mk1 released in 2007, replace by mark II in 2010, replace by ( a lot better) Pro-1 in 2013. 
The Pro-1 is significantly better then pro-10 or pro-100, so I do not think that rebates for those are an indication of Pro-2 release soon.


----------



## Ivar (Jan 12, 2015)

wopbv4 said:


> I doubt if there will be an upgrade for the Pro-1 soon.
> Looking back at PRO9500 Mk1 released in 2007, replace by mark II in 2010, replace by ( a lot better) Pro-1 in 2013.
> The Pro-1 is significantly better then pro-10 or pro-100, so I do not think that rebates for those are an indication of Pro-2 release soon.



The Pro-1 was released in 2011 ( http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/printers/canon_pixmapro1 ) so I'd expect this to be updated somewhere in this year at least, if not in the upcoming months. 

The CR2 rumor about the update was in Februray last year: http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/new-pixma-pro-printers-around-the-corner-cr2/

I used have an Epson 3800, a brilliant small footprint A2 printer but it required black ink switching between glossy & matte which consumed some time and ink. I have given up any hope on Epson on that and just try to see what Canon might have coming out next. Yeah, the Canon's is A3 but that's good enough.


----------

